# Bad News...urgent Again...tyler



## MotherHen (Jul 7, 2007)

This is what all happened today after I went to work....have 2 messages about Tyler....


Well, the best made plans and all that often fall through and they did.

I was told this morning that Tyler was going to be adopted by a lady coming from the Orlando area. Well, about 3:00pm, Mike from Levy Co. called to tell me that the lady changed her mind and Tyler is available. Can anyone help this boy? They are very, very rescue friendly at this shelter. We've worked with them in the past and are very caring and nice. If anyone can help, please let Mike or Arnette know asap. The number is in the body of this email on Tyler. They have agreed to hold off on him so we can work on getting him rescued.

Wish we could help but we are slammed and have absolutely no room. Please keep me posted.
Judi Brown, President
G.R.E.A.T. Rescue of NE Florida, Inc.
www.greatrescue.org

***************************************************
there is a good rescue in Ft. Myers that will take this dog...if someone can get the dog to her. let me know!
*******************************************************
Charlotte
(MotherHen)


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*MotherHen*

MotherHen:

So the rescue in Ft. Meyer will take Tyler? I would think that a 3 hour transport in FL wouldn't be to bad with all of the members on this forum.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Levy County is not in Alabama. It is about two hours North of me in Florida.

If someone can get him to me, I can take him an hour south to Sarasota, which in turn is only about an hour or so from Ft Meyers  I could take him ALL the way to Ft Meyers on my way to Boca Raton if someone can spring him and hold him until Nov 22.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

I could take him into my house on Wednesday night, the 21st... we leave Thursday to go to Boca... I drive right to Ft Meyers on my way. So someone would have to be able to take him Thanksgiving Day sometime in the early afternoon when I pass through.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Sorry, Aquacllara..*

I did on Mapquest from Bronson, FL to Ft. Myers, FL-it's 3 hrs.

Driving Directions from Bronson, FL to Fort Myers, FL


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Ft Meyers is two hours from me... down 75. I am in Tampa, basically. Levy County is about two hours up US 19 in the middle of absolute NO WHERE. It's gorgeous out there. My Great Grandmother lived there for most of my life. It says 3 hours 51 minutes on your search so my estimate- 2 hours to get him to me, and 2 hours from me to Ft Meyers is about right. SO who is up in Levy area? Anyone?  I drive a 10mpg land yaught, so my taking him down to Ft Meyers the day I am going anyway would be really ideal.


----------



## MotherHen (Jul 7, 2007)

ACC....where do you live????

Charlotte
(MotherHen)


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Tampa, want my number?


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

I sent my my number


----------



## MotherHen (Jul 7, 2007)

update.....

*it seems like we have two possible people in Tampa ( thank you) that can help get him down to Ft. Myers. however there is still the leg from Levy ( near Bronson) to Tampa that needs to be covered...also I emailed Carrie in Ft. Myers to see how far North she is able to drive.*

*hope this works...*


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Do you guys have a map on this forum*

Do you guys have a map on this forum of where members live or a volunteer transport sign-up sheet?


----------



## MotherHen (Jul 7, 2007)

Karen519 said:


> Do you guys have a map on this forum of where members live or a volunteer transport sign-up sheet?


Everyone stay on stand by....we are working on something...will get back to you all soon.

ACC will give you a call in a few

Charlotte
(MotherHen)


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

OK, any time


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Any news???


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

No one ever called/contacted me in spite of my offers to help  Hopefully that means it is all resolved!


----------



## MotherHen (Jul 7, 2007)

I am working with the Golden Rescue in Naples. They called the Levy Co Shelter last night and left a message...they will be calling them this morning to let them know they will be taking Tyler.

Plus that we are working on the transport....the leg from Bronson to Tampa is what I am working on now.

ACC...sorry I did not call last night...got so involved with Golden Rescue in Naples that it was to late to call...you will get that call tonight

Charlotte
(MotherHen)


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

No problem- glad a GR rescue will take him. If the Levy to Tampa leg is a huge issue, I can do it if someone pays for the gas. I just cannot fork over the money for gas just before I have an expensive drive to Miami/Boca. What about holding him until next Thursday when I can actually make it to Ft Meyers? I know nothing about him and cannot have him at my house during the work week (and we are working/in school until Wed night) if he barks or is not crate trained.


----------



## MotherHen (Jul 7, 2007)

AquaClaraCanines said:


> No problem- glad a GR rescue will take him. If the Levy to Tampa leg is a huge issue, I can do it if someone pays for the gas. I just cannot fork over the money for gas just before I have an expensive drive to Miami/Boca. What about holding him until next Thursday when I can actually make it to Ft Meyers? I know nothing about him and cannot have him at my house during the work week (and we are working/in school until Wed night) if he barks or is not crate trained.


Thanks ACC...I will not be back on here until I get home from work around 2pm.
Keep fingers crossed...think we have a startup for the leg from Bronson.
We have to find out from the Levy Co Shelter how long they will keep Tyler before we can set day & time for transport...The GR is calling them now.

Got to get ready for work..dang I am running late this morning...my boys are looking at me like "woo woo mama is staying home today"

later
Charlotte


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Does anyone know if purchasing gas cards through this site is safe? I will help with covering some of the gas expense if it comes to that. 

Gas Cards Gift Cards Gift Certificates ARCO BP Amoco Chevron Exxon Mobil 76 Speedway Prepaid Cards Pre Paid Gas Card Gift Card ValueCards.com Conoco CITGO Fuel Incentive Incentives


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Kimm*

Kimm, ACC, and Mother Hen:

Let me know if you need some money towards the gas. I can help, too!!

Shelter may not hold him-might have to go to boarding to be safe.


----------



## MotherHen (Jul 7, 2007)

Just got home:bowl:

Here is the update:

As of this morning I have 14 people from Little River, FLA all the way to Naples, FLA....this includes you ACC....plus I have not counted others that are in rescue...which could come up to all most 20 people...don't think we will have problems with gas.

ACC will you please send me your email addy. I will be setting up a email list...for I can keep everyone updated.

Right now Tyler is safe...that is because the Golden Rescue in Naples have been talking to the shelter and they know that we are working on a transport. The Golden Rescue in Naples has told the shelter that if someone comes in and wants to adopt Tyler to let them...as of 4:30pm today Tyler is still waiting for us

So, now I have to start mapping the transport out and ask for help on this too...also, some of these 20 people might not be able to help when it comes down on which day.

I got some homework to start doing tonight....if you want to get in touch with me tonight please PM me.

Charlotte
(MotherHen)


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

You do NOT want me help with mapping out transport. :no: I don't drive more than 5 miles from my home. :uhoh:


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

If money was no object I would drive to CA for fun... just LOVE to drive!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

AquaClaraCanines said:


> If money was no object I would drive to CA for fun... just LOVE to drive!


I did too when I was 26!  Wanted to jump out of an airplane, too! :uhoh:


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Not an expert at transport-but did Mapquest*

Ok. If I understand this correctly Levy is coming from Branson, FL to 
Naples, Fl. I did the mapquest and I am attaching what I got. It's only maybe 5 hours. Chances are the shelter or a volunteer from shelter will bring Levy to meet the first person, the first leg. The "receiving rescue," usually fills the last leg.

Driving Directions from Bronson, FL to Naples, FL

Bronson, FL US 
Revise | New Directions


Naples, FL US 
Revise | New Directions

Total Est. Time: 4 hours, 25 minutes
Total Est. Distance: 288.34 miles
Arenas & Athletic FieldsUsed CarsVeterinariansOther 
Sponsored Links


Maneuvers Distance Maps 
1: Start out going SOUTH on US-27 ALT S / N HATHAWAY AVE / FL-500 S toward ORANGE ST. Continue to follow FL-500 S. 33.8 miles Map 

2: Merge onto I-75 S toward TAMPA. 245.7 miles Map 

3: Merge onto PINE RIDGE RD / CR-896 W via EXIT 107 toward NAPLES. 1.2 miles Map 

4: Turn LEFT onto LIVINGSTON RD / CR-881 S. 2.6 miles Map 

5: Turn RIGHT onto GOLDEN GATE PKWY / CR-886 W. 2.5 miles Map 

6: Turn LEFT onto GOODLETTE-FRANK RD N / CR-851 S. 2.0 miles Map 

7: Turn RIGHT onto 5TH AVE S / TAMIAMI TRL E / US-41 N / FL-90 W. Continue to follow 5TH AVE S. 0.2 miles Map 

8: End at Naples, FL US Map 

Total Est. Time: 4 hours, 25 minutes Total Est. Distance: 288.34 miles 
Advanced OptionsShortest TimeShortest Distance
Avoid Highways 
Avoid Tolls 
Avoid Seasonally-Closed Roads 
Reverse Route 

***USUALLY,when a transport coor. sets up a transport they make the legs not more than 60 miles or 1 hr. in lenghth. For this transport, you will have 4 to 5 legs, or 4-5 drivers. 

You need to set a date, a time for transport to start and what time zone, and a time for each leg to start. Exchange phone numbers with all drivers, home and cell, the make and color of your car, so person meeting you will know what to look for and choose a mtg. place for each leg, and call the next driver when you estimate how long it will take you to meet them on the next leg. Usually, there is a specific person, a transport coordinator involved and I know a few, but for something so SHORT and not that far, you won't need one. Does this make sense?
**make sure you list the shelter and their infor and phone number, contact person and also the Receiving Rescue's Contact Person, address, phone #'s and you also need to list all the info on Levy:
Shots?
Fixed?
Friendly?
Etc. 

Be sure to bring an extra collar and leash, water, treats, just in case something is forgotten and to give the next driver HIS HEALTH records...
*


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

As mentioned, I am ALREADY driving from Tarpon Springs, near where I live, to Ft Meyers ANYWAY on Thanksgiving Day, which is nearly three hours of the total five, anyway  That is the only day I can do it, though.


----------

